# Suche nette Mountainbikerin für Feierabendrunden im Taunus



## Susi75 (10. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich wohne in Schmitten und suche Mädels aus der Gegend, die Lust haben  abends nach Feierabend noch einen Runde mit dem Mountainbike durch den  Taunus zu fahren.
 Für mich steht der Spaß am mountainbiken im Vordergrund, verfolge keine  größeren (Leistungs-) Ziele ....außer vielleicht meine Angst vor Trails  und holprigen steilen Abfahrten zu überwinden   

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich hier vielleicht fündig werde 

Grüße


----------



## wintergriller (11. August 2010)

Susi75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wohne in Schmitten und suche Mädels aus der Gegend, die Lust haben  abends nach Feierabend noch einen Runde mit dem Mountainbike durch den  Taunus zu fahren.
> Für mich steht der Spaß am mountainbiken im Vordergrund, verfolge keine  größeren (Leistungs-) Ziele ....außer vielleicht meine Angst vor Trails  und holprigen steilen Abfahrten zu überwinden
> ...



Aloha,

ich wohne ebenfalls in Schmitten und bin für eine Feierabendrunde immer zu haben.
Ich fahre meist mit meinem Mann, über das Lokalforum Frankfurt und Umgebung haben wir noch einen weiteren Fahrer in Schmitten kennengelernt der uns manchmal begleitet. Insgesamt sind wir gemütlich unterwegs.  Kannst dort ja auch mal reinschauen.....

Wir haben gerade erst einen Freeride-AlpenX gefahren und wollen in 1,5 Wochen mit den Rennrädern bei Rad am Ring mitfahren, deshalb hat das Rennrad bei mir momentan Priorität.
Danach bin ich wieder MTB ready 

Gruss,
Dani

PS: Auch wenn es sich schon fast "ambitioniert" anhört..... wir fahren wirklich just for fun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Susi75 (11. August 2010)

Aloha auch 

Freeride-AlpenX  ... das klingt in der Tat ambitioniert und macht mir etwas Angst 

Mein Freund fährt auch und gelegentlich fahren wir auch zusammen, aber die Leistungsunterschiede sind ziemlich gravierend so dass ich mich völlig verausgabe und er dabei immer noch fast nen Ruhepuls hat  ;-)

Wir können uns aber gern mal was ausmachen und das Ganze einfach mal ausprobieren, vielleicht kann ich mir ja was abgucken 

Dann drück ich schon mal die Daumen für Rad am Ring  Hab mir vor zwei Monaten auch ein Rennrad zugelegt, aber davon bin ich auch noch weit entfernt.

Lass uns am besten per PN in Kontakt bleiben.

Viele Grüße aus Hunoldstal


----------



## MissOldie (15. August 2010)

Hi Susi75,

ich wohne in Grävenwiesbach und bin zwar zäh aber doch eher langsam unterwegs. Hier und da fahre ich auch ganz gerne Trails. Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, melde dich doch einmal.

LG, MissOldie


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. August 2010)

Taunus ist mir für eine Feierabendrunde etwas zu kompliziert, aber vielleicht kommen wir ja trotzdem mal zusammen!


----------



## Moorhuhn (7. September 2010)

Hi, habt Ihr Euch schon mal zusammengefunden? Ich suche nämlich auch noch eine Mädelsrunde, da ich bei den Männern meistens hinten dran hänge...(oder die einfacheren Touren nicht so häufig stattfinden). 
Ich wohne in Wiesbaden, aber westlicher Taunus, Kelkheim, Königstein etc. wäre kein Problem. Am WE auch Treffpunkt woanders möglich. Würde gerne den Herbst noch etwas nutzen und fahre Level 1-2. Schönen Gruß!


----------

